# Any expats living in Syros?



## mentalist (Jun 18, 2008)

Just wondering if there are any expats here living on the Island of Syros? 

I guess it's a long shot but I thought it was worth a try.


----------



## rebartrees (Jul 18, 2009)

mentalist said:


> Just wondering if there are any expats here living on the Island of Syros?
> 
> I guess it's a long shot but I thought it was worth a try.


I am in the process of getting Greek citizenship and thinking of moving to Syros or the Pelion. What can you tell me about Syros and availability of long-term rentals or property, and culture?


----------



## Cairokid (Sep 15, 2009)

mentalist said:


> Just wondering if there are any expats here living on the Island of Syros?
> 
> I guess it's a long shot but I thought it was worth a try.



We spent our first winter in Greece in Syros and I can tell you that there are many expats living there, some for 30+ years!

As we were only there for a couple of months we did not make a particular effort to meet people and we still did so if you are living there you will get to know people.


----------

